# Google- IBS Patients Asked to Participate in Survey - EndoNurse



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7>[TR][TD]<img alt="" height="1" width="1">*IBS* Patients Asked to Participate in SurveyEndoNurse, AZTo date, more than 4000 people have responded to the ongoing online survey, â€œ*IBS* Patients: Their Illness Experience and Unmet Needs.â€ The findings show much more needs to be done to develop and deliver satisfactory treatment to *IBS* sufferers. *...*[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]View the full article


----------

